# The Bruce 2014...ok für Einsteiger im Street bereich



## Christian444333 (5. August 2015)

hi, ich spiele mit den Gedanken mir folgendes Bike zu kaufen.
http://www.rosebikes.de/bike/rose-the-bruce-1-2014/aid:659787

Beweggrund ist die Nähe zum Hersteller (Hamminkeln->Bocholt), Support und so.
Auswechseln würde ich nur das Tretlager. Ich tendiere hierbei zum Tretlager vom 2015er Model.
http://www.rosebikes.de/bike/rose-the-bruce-1-26-2015/aid:751567 Truvativ Ruktion 1.0 mit 32 Zähne.
1. Weniger Zähne
2. Etwas mehr Schutz
eine Vorderrad Bremse sollte auch noch montiert werden.

Einsatzbereich ist Street für Einsteiger, Bunny hops, one eightys, Barspins, Endos mit turns, wheeli und das erklimmen kleinerer Hindernisse und hoffentlich meinen fav. den Rock wall drop.

Hab diese Frage bereits auch im Trial Forum gestellt, musste dann feststellen das es einen unterschied macht ob man trial oder street fährt. Mir wurde gesagt das das was ich so vorhabe eher in den Bereich Street fällt. (würde die Frage auch im street forum posten aber wenn ich mir so die postings ansehe ist da recht wenig los) Mir wurde auch ebenfalls ein street-trial bike oder pure-trial empfohlen aber ich kann mich nicht mit denen anfreunden, vor allem nicht mit den pure-trials. Sicherlich sind aber gerade die bikes sehr dafür ausgelegt aber sehe auch genung videos im netz mit Fahrern die das mit dirts machen. ich hab mich glaube zu sehr auf ein dirt eingeschossen 

jetzt wollte ich euch mal fragen wie ihr das bike einschätzt denn ich bin eine graupe was die parts angeht 
und wie gesagt ich bin einsteiger, meter hohe jumps und drops sind nicht drinne. Wäre schon froh wenn ich oben genannte tricks hin bekomme.


Gruß,

Christian


----------



## DirtJumper III (6. August 2015)

Der Rahmen sieht schon recht stabil aus und für nen Anfänger machste da nicht viel verkehrt, aber glaub im Dirt/Street Bereich hier im Forum biste besser aufgehoben als hier was das Rad betrifft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian444333 (6. August 2015)

naja ich versuchs mal, ist halt etwas tote hose in dem street forum


----------

